# tyres



## jowwy (29 Jun 2013)

looking to put cyclocross tyres on my new 29er

whats the best to use for rough gravel, tarmac and mud, want around 35mm min

thanks


----------



## e-rider (29 Jun 2013)

get something light
I put a cheap tyre on my road bike, It was 100g heavier than my normal lightweight tyre - I thought this wouldn't make much difference, however, I couldn't have bee more wrong. Light is the key if you want to ride fast.


----------



## jowwy (29 Jun 2013)

i'm looking at the schwalbe sammy slicks - they are about 400g per tyre lighter than my current geax tyres

so will get them and see how they go.


----------

